# assis-toi [sic]



## Little Chandler

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de lire l'impératif _assis-toi_ dans les sous-titres d'un film. Bien que je croie que c'est une faute, une petite recherche sur Google me donne 73.000 résultats.

Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'une erreur courante ? Ou est-ce que c'est moi qui se trompe (comme d'habitude )?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## SwissPete

Je crois que assis-toi est une faute. Si tu dis assieds-toi, tu auras toujours raison.



> Ou est-ce que c'est moi qui se *me* trompe


----------



## jann

Le TLF admet plusieurs formes :



> *1. Conjug. - a)* Formes à double rad. - _(Je m')assieds, assois; (tu t')assieds, assois; (il s')assied, assoit; (nous nous) asseyons, assoyons; (vous vous) asseyez, assoyez; (ils s')asseyent, assoient. (Je m')asseyais, assoyais, _etc. _Que (je m')asseye, assoie; (il s')asseye, assoie; (nous nous) asseyions, assoyions; (ils s')asseyent, assoient. Asseyant, assoyant. _*b)* Formes triples. - _(Je m')assiérai, asseyerai, assoirai,_ etc.; _(je m')assiérais, asseyerais, assoirais,_ etc. *c)* Formes uniques. - _(Je m')assis,_ etc.; _assis, assise. _*d)* À l'impér. l'usage tend à consacrer _assieds-toi, asseyons-nous, asseyez-vous,_ plutôt que _assois-toi, assoyons-nous, assoyez-vous._



Cela dit, je suis plutôt d'accord avec SwissPete concernant les avantages de_ assieds-toi... _


----------



## itka

Sans aucun doute, c'est une faute. Les formes correctes sont : "assieds-toi" la plus employée ou également "assois-toi" (beaucoup plus rare, àma)... mais je sais pourquoi on trouve "assis-toi". 

C'est une forme familière, courante et inexacte employée, au moins dans certaines régions, dans le sud par exemple... Moi-même, j'ai dit "assis-toi" pendant plusieurs années et ce n'est qu'à l'école que j'ai appris qu'il fallait dire "assieds-toi".


----------



## jester.

Une tout petite remarque, peut-être tu savais cela déjà, Little Chandler : "assis" est le participe du verbe.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...] mais je sais pourquoi on trouve "assis-toi".
> 
> C'est une forme familière, courante et inexacte employée, au moins dans certaines régions, dans le sud par exemple... Moi-même, j'ai dit "assis-toi" pendant plusieurs années et ce n'est qu'à l'école que j'ai appris qu'il fallait dire "assieds-toi".


Moi je crois qu'on entend « *assis-toi » quand on dit vite « assieds-toi ». Non ?


----------



## Nicomon

Assis-toi comme il faut! Assis-toi là, pis bouge pas! Je serais curieuse de savoir combien de Québécois n'ont jamais entendu ces phrases. 

Perso, je ne m'assieds pas, je m'assois. Et si au pluriel, je dis _assoyez-vous_ (et non _assisez-vous_), au singulier je dis bel et bien _assis-toi..._ en toute connaissance de cause, et sans remords. Mais je ne l'écrirais sans doute pas dans un texte soutenu. 


> _Assire_ est consigné dans les dictionnaires de moyen français et on en trouve de nombreuses attestations chez les grands auteurs du XVIe siècle. On peut citer, entre autres, Ronsard : _Où fuis-tu, mon Angelette…? Assy-toy sur mes genoux_;Rabelais : _Si en cest habit je m’assys à table, je boiray, par dieu, et à toy et à ton cheval_;ou encore La Bruyère _: il s’assit, il se repose, il est chez soi_. L’hésitation entre ce radical et les formes actuelles du verbe avait d’ailleurs fait l’objet de discussions à l’Académie française du temps de Vaugelas. Comme ce flottement dans l’usage avait cours à l’époque de la colonisation de la Nouvelle-France, cela explique que les Canadiens, dont les ancêtres quittèrent la France au même moment, aient conservé aussi vivant cet usage aujourd’hui senti comme étant nettement populaire en France. Source


----------



## barkley04

Il ne s'agit pas d'une faute.
La forme impérative correvte est sans doute assieds-toi mais il s'agit d'un phénoméne phonomorphologique courant qui est l'apaisement phonologique qui a amené à la prononciation de assieds-toi en assis_toi.


----------



## Frapap

J'ai eu le même doute il y a quelques semaines.
J'ai trouvé ça dans une revue qui parlait d'une parabole et j'ai aussi pensé à une erreur. Je suis donc allée voir directement sur l'évangile, eh bien, il y avait bel et bien un "assis-toi". C'est peut-être vieilli plutôt que familier ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

D'ailleurs, à son chien-chien, ne dit-on pas une autre déformation de « assieds-toi »  puis « *assis-toi » avec « *sissite ! » ?


----------



## Montaigne

Histoire vraie :
Un examinateur reçoit un candidat au baccalauréat pour l'épreuve orale de français.
Le candidat : Je peux m'assir ?
Le prof : Non, mais vous pouvez sorteoir !


----------



## jester.

Drôle, mais crois-tu que ce soit vraiment vrai ?


----------



## Montaigne

C'est présenté comme authentique dans un bêtisier des examens dont j'ai oublié le titre.
Cela dit, on a récemment vu pire.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> D'ailleurs, à son chien-chien, ne dit-on pas une autre déformation de « assieds-toi » puis « *assis-toi » avec « *sissite ! » ?


 
Je dis « assis ! » à mon chien, mais ça ne signifie pas « assieds-toi », car je lui dis aussi « couché ! ».

La forme _*assis*_ du verbe asseoir, ne correspond qu'à deux temps de la conjugaison : passé simple de l'indicatif et participe passé, en aucun cas à un  impératif.


----------



## Montaigne

Je me demande si cet "assis" ne vient pas du langage héraldique qui utilise "assis" pour les animaux domestiques que le blason représente posés sur leur derriere.


----------



## nabiru.sama

Little Chandler said:


> Je viens de lire l'impératif _assis-toi_ dans les sous-titres d'un film. Bien que je croie que c'est une faute, une petite me donne 73.000 résultats.



Non ce n'est pas une faute. Le verbe s'asseoir se conjugue des deux manières. Voir un becherelle.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si, c'est bien une faute, en tout cas en français standard… On peut dire _assi*ed*s-toi_ ou _ass*o*is-toi_ mais pas _assis-toi_. A la rigueur, on pourrait dire de façon très sèche, comme à un chien, _assis, toi !_


----------



## Nicomon

Frapap said:


> C'est peut-être vieilli plutôt que familier ?


 
C'est ce que je crois. Enfin maintenant, c'est considéré comme familier. Ci-dessous, la première partie du paragraphe de la BDL que j'ai cité plus haut.


> Au Québec, un autre radical, _assi-_, est encore largement répandu. Par exemple, le présent de l’indicatif est souvent conjugué : _je m’assis_, _tu t’assis_, … _ils s’assisent _et à l’impératif, on entend les formes _assis-toi_, _assisons-nous_, _assisez-vous_. *Si ce radical n’est plus admis dans l’usage neutre ou soigné actuel en français, ce ne fut pas toujours le cas cependant. Cette conjugaison correspondait à un infinitif assire, du latin *assidere, contrairement à asseoir qui remonterait à une forme *assedere*.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Au Québec, on dit aussi parfois "fais sissi" à un chien ou à un enfant.


----------



## nabiru.sama

Je pense que la forme assis-toi a comme origine assieds toi. Du fait que la voyelle i devant un son é est générallement contracté dans le language parlé. Mais cela ne se dit pas.


----------



## Ploupinet

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> Au Québec, on dit aussi parfois "fais sissi" à un chien ou à un enfant.


Je crois bien qu'on le dit aussi par chez moi (en Normandie), ainsi que "fais sissite" !


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Voici les deux conjugaisons du verbe asseoir que mon vérificateur d'orthographe de Firefox écrit assoir, selon la réforme orthographique de 1990.  Vous conviendrez avec moi que toutes deux comportent beaucoup de "assis" et de "assit" !

http://www.wordreference.com/conj/FRverbs.asp?v=asseoir


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Vous conviendrez avec moi que toutes deux comportent beaucoup de "assis" et de "assit" !


 
Beaucoup de "assis", certes : toutes les utilisations du participe passé, soit une seule forme utilisée à de nombreuses reprises !

Les deux seuls "assis" qui n'en relèvent pas sont les 1ère et 2ème personnes du passé simple, comme dit plus haut.

Un seul "assit", toujours le passé simple, et un "assît" au subjonctif imparfait : rien que de très classique ...


----------



## aerach

> La forme assis du verbe asseoir, ne correspond qu'à deux temps de la conjugaison : passé simple de l'indicatif et participe passé, en aucun cas à un impératif.


Je suis d'accord, mais ceci concerne que le français standard.
En français non-standard, cette forme s'explique aisément. Barkley04 (message n°8) parlait d'un "apaisement phonologique". Je dirais qu'il y a en plus un phénomène de simplification des formes pour un système plus régulier, auquel s'ajoute un phénomène d'analogie avec des verbes plus régulier comme "finir" ("c'est fini" / "finis ton assiette !").


----------

